# great wall of tonina - 29g



## default (May 28, 2011)

Equipment:
-29 gallon tank. 36x18x12
-36" aquaticlife t5ho (midday/rosette)
-netlea lambo and brown
-tropica capsules
-flourish root tabs
-stones from AI
-pressurized c02
-fluval 205

Plants:
-tonina sp. Belem
-staurogyne repens
-pogostemon helferi
-mini pellia
-taiwan/peacock/flame moss
-amazon frogbit

Livestock:
-CPDs
-rainbow emperor tetras
-gold money tetras
-pencilfish
-rummynose tetras
-red chili/mosqito rasbora
-amano shrimps

Its been really busy lately for me, however i put together a tank about month or less ago for some of my favorite plants.
This is a tank thats viewable from 3 different sides, so i decided to make a wall that seperates left from right.

I maintain this tank usually every 3 days or so and usually fertilizes the same time (usually at night).. but have gone a week without even seeing it when work was really hectic.
its grown in a amazing pace.

pictures have been uploaded; some are initial start up photos.
and a shot from each viewable side.

please let me know what you think and how i can improve it.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

to dumb down photos that are already pretty blah from a phone does not seem to work well.. excuse the crappy photos, best i could do with so little time..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what a great design!  thats an AI stand right? did u have a tank that goes with it before? and is that Staurogyne? i love the look, its very jungle-ish especially at the side view! thumbs up!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> what a great design!  thats an AI stand right? did u have a tank that goes with it before? and is that Staurogyne? i love the look, its very jungle-ish especially at the side view! thumbs up!


yea, it is a AI stand. however i didnt have the starfire for it - i got this tank as a gift so i didnt want to replace it with another tank, but i like it so far so all good!
and stauros it is! if you ever need a few stems let me know 


solarz said:


> Beautiful tank!


thank you! hopefully it dosent get too wild..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i need stems!!! DX but my set up is low tech...so i dont know if it works... i do have med/high light but im not using ferts......advice?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> i need stems!!! DX but my set up is low tech...so i dont know if it works... i do have med/high light but im not using ferts......advice?


They work for low tech.. Just much taller..
But for fert wise, I usually forget to fertilize and they still do fine. Really hardy plants, just a lot of work if algae decides to use it as a growing ground lol.


----------

